# Electric And Gas Trikes



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Piaggio Ape City


 "City" Will you need to go any long distance sometimes?
Otherwice perhaps an ELECTRIC vehicle? 
They* don't need* neither
drivers licence
tax
registration
yearly checkups.


There are new 3-.wheelers, 2 seats from around 40 000p and up. They are weak though so you need to check if such can manage your needs. 
Some of them have better space for legs for the passenger than Piaggio seem to have 

One of the cheapest


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> "City" Will you need to go any long distance sometimes?
> Otherwice perhaps an ELECTRIC vehicle?
> They* don't need* neither
> drivers licence
> ...


No, they need both license and registration:



> According to LTO chief Edgar Galvante, the Republic Act 4136 states that all drivers need to have a license and their vehicles must be registered no matter how the vehicles are powered. Personal mobility devices such as electric scooters and e-bikes will be required to be registered, while their drivers will need to have a license, an official from the Land Transportation Office (LTO) said on Tuesday. - LTO to require registration of electric scooters, e-bikes; licenses for drivers


Unless they are really slow and not for streets:



> Electronic bikes and scooters that have a maximum speed of 25 kilometers per hour will not require registration papers to hit the road, the Land Transportation Office (LTO) said yesterday. Riders who utilize this smaller category of e-bikes are also not required to obtain a driver’s license from the agency, said LTO chief Edgar Galvante. However, while riders of e-bikes and e-scooters are exempted from licenses and registration, their vehicles shall be limited to barangay roads and bicycle lanes designated by authorities, Galvante said. - No license, registration required for e-bike riders


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> No, they need both license and registration:
> Unless they are really slow and not for streets:


 But the electric ones *are* slow  

Electric vehicle wholesellers and resellers say in public what I wrote about what electric vehicles don't need.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> But the electric ones *are* slow


You just quoted one that goes 50kmh, which means license and registration required.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> You just quoted one that goes 50kmh, which means license and registration required.


 ok. Then wholesaler and resellers lied or it's changed since I looked at such vehicles two years or so ago.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Piaggio Ape City


 During I checked my old notes about vehicles I saw Piaggio Ape *wanted resellers* (but I had forgot to note when.) Perhaps you can get reseller price if you buy more than one and talk clever 

(For e-vehicles it was common they wanted new resellers to buy at least 5, but such packages did cost as *one *Piagio Ape, so perhaps it's enough to buy less Piagio Ape.)


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> ok. Then wholesaler and resellers lied or it's changed since I looked at such vehicles two years or so ago.


See post #26, it changed a few months ago.


----------

